# I need am std barrel seat-old



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Anyone have a source for American Standard old style 3 handle barrel seats--hot. The new ones dont work.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

stillaround said:


> Anyone have a source for American Standard old style 3 handle barrel seats--hot. The new ones dont work.


I have the one with an o ring on it. I have a hot and a cold.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah, the o-ring one doesnt work, I just returned two....its about 45 years old or more...


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

stillaround said:


> Anyone have a source for American Standard old style 3 handle barrel seats--hot. The new ones dont work.


 
I just picked up barrels and they worked fine. Got them at a local supply house made by Radiator Specialty ... The one you are trying to repair? Is it possible that it leaked below the barrel seat? 
if so the faucet is shot.

Maybe some kind of smoutch on the barrel seat will do it if it's not too bad.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I couldnt get the stem to even screw in the seat....I dont know if a new stem and seat together would fit the valve body alright..23-0900 5 5/8 stem ?? This one looks like it...I dont know if anyone has tried this and its a waste of time.

http://www.lockeplumbing.com/detail... Handle &sku=AME-23-0900&r1=WHE-USS25C&r2=&r3=


Oh and yes..I didnt have the hot and cold mixed up


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I had a couple faucets back a few months ago and had hell trying to find seats that would work....I tried like 10-15 and they would just spin in the body. Tried stacking the brass washers and that didn't work either.............finally found some old dusty stock that worked............lost my butt on those 2 jobs. A couple would not screw into the seat either.

Good Luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

stillaround said:


> I couldnt get the stem to even screw in the seat....I dont know if a new stem and seat together would fit the valve body alright..23-0900 5 5/8 stem ?? This one looks like it...I dont know if anyone has tried this and its a waste of time.
> 
> http://www.lockeplumbing.com/detail.asp?c=Faucet%20Parts%20A%20through%20B&s=American%20Standard&s2=Two%20And%20Three%20Handle%20&sku=AME-23-0900&r1=WHE-USS25C&r2=&r3=
> 
> ...


Oh ok so you never even got it together with new parts...the old stem would not fit the barrel. Yeah I believe that. Ok get the complete stem and seat....you should be fine. I've replaced alot of those.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Oh ok so you never even got it together with new parts...the old stem would not fit the barrel. Yeah I believe that. Ok get the complete stem and seat....you should be fine. I've replaced alot of those.


 Thanks ..I'll go that way.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Oh ok so you never even got it together with new parts...the old stem would not fit the barrel. Yeah I believe that. Ok get the complete stem and seat....you should be fine. I've replaced alot of those.


That was the problem I was having.......the new barrels that came with new stems would not seat properly....they would just spin. I hope you have much better luck than I.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

stillaround said:


> Anyone have a source for American Standard old style 3 handle barrel seats--hot. The new ones dont work.


 
Why not tell cust. that valve is not able to be repaired (after exausting all options to repair) and put in a nice new one? I mean I like to repair valves also, but you can't spend 7 or 8 hours just trying to locate parts. Are you billing for all this time? 
By the way, did you remove old cap thread gaskets? If old cap thread gaskets aren't removed, new stems won't seat fully against seat. This happened to me with a Kohler tub valve.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Choctaw said:


> That was the problem I was having.......the new barrels that came with new stems would not seat properly....they would just spin. I hope you have much better luck than I.


Sounds like your valve was worn too far out of spec.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Are you reusing the original caps or, did you get new caps as well?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Sounds like your valve was worn too far out of spec.


I don't know...All it took was REAL old stock barrels and everything was fine. We measured the new barrels and they were shorter and the bevel was not the same as the original barrels..............I love import parts.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Why not tell cust. that valve is not able to be repaired (after exausting all options to repair) and put in a nice new one? I mean I like to repair valves also, but you can't spend 7 or 8 hours just trying to locate parts. Are you billing for all this time?
> By the way, did you remove old cap thread gaskets? If old cap thread gaskets aren't removed, new stems won't seat fully against seat. This happened to me with a Kohler tub valve.


 Money...$389 to change out vs. $159 for washers and seats...soon to be more with stems...hes an old guy ....the complete kit with stems diverter and handles is $120 plus tax at Ferguson..if that was the only option Id push for a new valve harder.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Choctaw said:


> I don't know...All it took was REAL old stock barrels and everything was fine. We measured the new barrels and they were shorter and the bevel was not the same as the original barrels..............I love import parts.


My replacement stems/seats were not imports. P&M manufacturing made them....or had them made. Quality stems! Most import stuff is garbage but not all of it......my friend buys fittings from South Korea that are top quality.


----------

